# Duda con luz de botonera casera USB



## Danylfs (Ago 1, 2020)

Hola foreros, nose si este tema debería estar aquí pero bueno ... Tengo una duda sobre electrónica ( básicamente no tengo ni NP idea de electrónica) , y como no quiero liarla prefiero preguntar a quien sepa y estar tranquilo.
Hace un par de meses me dio por hacerme una botonera casera para simuladores de conducción, ( ets2,  assetto,farming..etc) y fue bastante sencillo comprando estas cosas :

1. Caja de conexiones:
Caja de conexiones a prueba de agua, caja de conexión de cableado de plástico blanco, caja de conexión de cableado, caja de conexión de 200 * 120 * 56 mm: Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas

2. Controladora USB Arcade:
SJJX 2 Player Zero Delay Generic Game Controller USB Encoder Board to Joystick for MAME & Raspberry Pi 1/2/3 RetroPie DIY Projects Support for SANWA Parts: Amazon.es: Electrónica

3. Botones pulsadores momentaneos:
BUYGOO 18 Piezas Interruptor de Botón Pestillo de Plástico Bricolaje 12 mm Mini Impermeable Botón Pulsador 6 Colores interruptores momentáneos: Amazon.es: Electrónica

4. Opcional. Vinilo fibra carbono :
AOBETAK Vinilo Carbono de Fibra con Raspadores de Plástico,1500 X 300mm Adhesivo Pegatina de Vinilos para Coche,Motocicletas,Bricolaje,Interior/Exterior,Autoadhesivo Texturizado 3D,Negro Mate: Amazon.es: Coche y moto

La cosa es que me quedo tan bién y tan funcional que me quedé con las ganas de hacerme otra más chiquitita  con un par de botones y lo demás con interruptores.

Y la duda que tengo es sobre un par de interruptores ...
Tengo de 3 tipos de interruptores :

-2 interruptores de palanca pero unos son con luz led y otros no

Con luz y 3 patitas de conexion: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Car Dash LED Toggle SPST ON-OFF Flick Switch Flip Up Cover 12V 20A | Wish

Sin luz y solo 2 patitas de conexion ( con estos no tengo problema para conectarlos):
5pcs 15A 250V SPST 2Pin Heavy Duty Car Boat ON/OFF Rocker Toggle Switch+Waterproof Boot | Wish

- 1 interruptor tipo rocker con luz y por supuesto de 3 patitas:





5Pcs 3 Pin Red ON-OFF SPST Snap in Boat Rocker Switch AC 6A/250V 10A/125V E335A6 | Wish

Entonces aquí estoy preguntando cómo conectarlos... Es decir para que los interruptores en sí funcionen no tengo problema , tengo el positivo y el negativo claro , pero la tercera patita que sería la luz , creo que debería conectarlo a positivo directo ... Pero la duda es .. el USB ..  es decir coger , el positivo ( color rojo) desde la misma salida del USB ,pero claro no sé si eso cortocircuitaria la placa controladora o el pc ... Necesito un consejo por si lo estoy haciendo bien !

Mañana subiré un par de fotos de las controladoras !


----------



## capitanp (Ago 2, 2020)

el rojo no te funcionara porque el piloto es de 220V las de piloto azul son de 12V asi que con los 5V de la controladora  encendera con menos intensidad

hay controladores que manejan la iluminacion
funcionara siempre que se active por gnd
quizas puedas implementar una fuente step UP para los 12V pero veo que eso ya escapa a tus posibilidades


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2020)

Los enlaces no van.
Me exige registrarme en nosedonde cosa que no pienso hacer.


----------



## Danylfs (Ago 9, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> el rojo no te funcionara porque el piloto es de 220V las de piloto azul son de 12V asi que con los 5V de la controladora  encendera con menos intensidad
> 
> hay controladores que manejan la iluminacion
> funcionara siempre que se active por gnd
> quizas puedas implementar una fuente step UP para los 12V pero veo que eso ya escapa a tus posibilidades


Correcto compañero tenías razón !
Los de interruptor de palanca son de 12v y si tan solo con conectar 2 patillas( positivo y negativo) ya enciende la luz  ... Pero entonces no sé para qué sirve la tercera patilla.. lo curioso de esa patilla esque pone símbolo de luz ... 

y el interruptor rojo ... Si hace su función pero no enciende la luz .. así que lo he dejado sin luz y ya está, mientras funcione me vale 
gracias de todas maneras!!

pd : sobre lo de hacerme con una fuente stepup aunque creo que podría hacerlo funcionar y por eso digo "creo" lo veo demasiado follón para esconderlo bien en la cajita .. es bastante pequeña la cajita , en fin gracias de todas maneras .. una cosa más que se aprende !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 9, 2020)

Danylfs dijo:


> una cosa más que se aprende


Es mejor aprender electrónica, aunque sea un poquito, para estas cosas.


----------



## Danylfs (Ago 9, 2020)

Dejo por aquí un gif de la botonera acabada ya lista para montar en el sim! ( Curiosamente en el gif no se aprecia la luz verde del interruptor de palanca de la derecha )
GIF 20200810 023135


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 9, 2020)

Aquí en FDE disponemos de un servidor que soporta cualquier tipo de archivo.
Por lo cual sería mejor que adjuntes tus archivos directamente.
Suele suceder que al subirlos a otro lado se suelen perder por caducidad, y aquí no.

*[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 9, 2020)

Danylfs dijo:


> Dejo por aquí un gif de la botonera acabada ya lista para montar en el sim! ( Curiosamente en el gif no se aprecia la luz verde del interruptor de palanca de la derecha )
> GIF 20200810 023135



Para un gif de ese calibre, mejor sube el video a youtube. Son 45MB!!!


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 9, 2020)

Danylfs dijo:


> Hola foreros, nose si este tema debería estar aquí pero bueno ... Tengo una duda sobre electrónica ( básicamente no tengo ni NP idea de electrónica) , y como no quiero liarla prefiero preguntar a quien sepa y estar tranquilo.
> Hace un par de meses me dio por hacerme una botonera casera para simuladores de conducción, ( ets2,  assetto,farming..etc) y fue bastante sencillo comprando estas cosas :
> 
> 1. Caja de conexiones:
> ...



Hace no mucho le colabore en construir a un amigo uno igual de estos:











Ahora de ver tu Post me hare uno para mi como para pasar un buen Rato 😅


----------



## Danylfs (Ago 10, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Hace no mucho le colabore en construir a un amigo uno igual de estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo ya me hice una solo de botones hace un tiempo y me quedo chula pero quería más jajaja , te dejo por aquí la antigua ...




Para hacerse el shifter hay que tener impresora 3d y teniendo la del g25 me basta ! Pero si sería guapo hacerse uno!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 10, 2020)

No necesariamente se necesita impresora 3D, solo ingenio, paciencia y muchas ganas y tiempo...


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 10, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No necesariamente se necesita impresora 3D, solo ingenio, paciencia y muchas ganas y tiempo...




Muy cierto lo que dices, con creatividad y tomar lo que se tenga a la mano se puede crear lo que uno quiera.


----------

